# There is light at the end of the tunnel



## roadrash (3 Sep 2014)

well , who would have thought , after posting this
Rewind to five years ago,i visited my gp (first time for 6 yrs).
with pain in my hip, i described to her as like having tooth ache in my hip, quick examination and sent away with being told to take pain killers ,nothing seriously wrong she said.
A few weaks later i pay har another visit telling her that ive fell a couple of times due to numbness in my right leg , again shes not really interested,
Time for a change of gp , first time i see him , emergency referall for mri scan,which i had within a week , two herniated discs between , L3,L4 L5, , masses of extra bone growth (osteophites) and nerve root compromise,told me i have a degenerative disease and have since been told surgery is not an option .
Ive since had physio , tens, accupuncture, traction , 6 facet joint injections, 3 epidurals,
an mri scan annually, just so they can tell me how much worse its got (as if i dont know)

im currently taking a shed full of various tablets every day,

@Tcr4x4 , one thing that really helps me is the duragesic patches that i change every 72 hrs , the active drug being FENTANYL, but do read up on it before you consider asking your pain management doc about it . (google fentanyl before you consider it , and you will see what i mean) put simply , without it i would be f$ck*d,

As far as cycling goes, ive given up the road bike , just too uncomfortable, i know ride just my mountain bike (no mountains involved) canal tow paths, fire trails etc, and saving up for a recumbent trike


good luck

RR

I have seen another spinal surgeon at royal liverpool hospital , had an mri scan 2 weeks ago and have an appointmant with him on monday afternoon to discuss surgical intervention, WAAHHEEYYY, FINALLY THERE IS A LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Sep 2014)

All the best rr... let us know how you get on next week.


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> well , who would have thought , after posting this
> Rewind to five years ago,i visited my gp (first time for 6 yrs).
> with pain in my hip, i described to her as like having tooth ache in my hip, quick examination and sent away with being told to take pain killers ,nothing seriously wrong she said.
> A few weaks later i pay har another visit telling her that ive fell a couple of times due to numbness in my right leg , again shes not really interested,
> ...


Good luck, and please be prepared for the withdrawal from Fentanyl, a drug I've become very familiar with over the past year, and had to 'get off' of 3 times now. Takes a month for the symptoms to clear, but worth it for the relief it gives, I think...


----------



## DooDah (3 Sep 2014)

Good luck RR, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Herzog (3 Sep 2014)

Good luck, hope you can get it sorted (or at least improved)!!!


----------



## roadrash (3 Sep 2014)

User13710 said:


> Good luck roadrash. Make sure you check out the surgeon's experience with that type of surgery when you are deciding whether to go ahead.



Thanks, ive already done that, apparently hes a leader in the field of spinal surgery
http://www.thewaltoncentre.nhs.uk/Consultant/88/Mr-Martin-John-Wilby.html



cosmicbike said:


> Good luck, and please be prepared for the withdrawal from Fentanyl, a drug I've become very familiar with over the past year, and had to 'get off' of 3 times now. Takes a month for the symptoms to clear, but worth it for the relief it gives, I think...



yeah , thats something im not looking forward to
and THANK YOU all for your advice and good wishes


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2014)

update after yesterdays appointment , i will be going for a scan on monday to check if the bone in my vertabrae are dense enough to take the screws, if so , some time in the near future i will be having a double laminectomy.... two discs removed and a titanium cage made up of four rods and associated hardware bolted above and below the damaged vertabrae, six to nine months recovery time, if however my bone isnt dense enough to support this then in laymans terms... im fooked, ah well onwards and upwards


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> update after yesterdays appointment , i will be going for a scan on monday to check if the bone in my vertabrae are dense enough to take the screws, if so , some time in the near future i will be having a double laminectomy.... two discs removed and a titanium cage made up of four rods and associated hardware bolted above and below the damaged vertabrae, six to nine months recovery time, if however my bone isnt dense enough to support this then in laymans terms... im fooked, ah well onwards and upwards



All the best. I hope it all goes well for, you


----------



## Saluki (9 Sep 2014)

Wow. The stuff they can do nowadays. Good luck RR


----------



## Scoosh (9 Sep 2014)

DooDah said:


> Good luck RR, hope all goes well for you.





Herzog said:


> Good luck, hope you can get it sorted (or at least improved)!!!


These.

Let us know and sounds like you've earned your 'bent trike !


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Sep 2014)

Fingers crossed for the right result RR..


----------



## roadrash (9 Sep 2014)

Scoosh said:


> These.
> 
> Let us know and sounds like you've earned your 'bent trike !



some saving up to do yet


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2014)

Good stuff. Titanium man !!


----------



## roadrash (10 Sep 2014)

fossyant said:


> Good stuff. Titanium man !!




Hmm maybe a new username


----------



## fossyant (10 Sep 2014)

roadrash said:


> Hmm maybe a new username



We need an x-ray photo when sorted !!! You'll need a new Ti bike to match !


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2014)

Good luck, and welcome to the ranks of the cyborgs


----------



## roadrash (7 Dec 2014)

had a phone call on friday afternoon, after reviewing my last mri and ct scans the surgeon has cancelled my next appointment in feb and wants to see me on tuesday,........... fingers crossed.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Dec 2014)

roadrash said:


> had a phone call on friday afternoon, after reviewing my last mri and ct scans the surgeon has cancelled my next appointment in feb and wants to see me on tuesday,........... fingers crossed.


Good luck with that!


----------



## roadrash (9 Dec 2014)

finally got an date for my operation , the end of march cant come soon enough


----------



## roadrash (3 Mar 2015)

bolox operation at the end of march cancelled,due to unforseen circumstances according to the letter, new date end of may, another 2 month wait , oh well.............


----------



## cosmicbike (3 Mar 2015)

Sorry to hear about the delay. Hopefully it's for a good reason, but none the less very frustrating no doubt.


----------



## roadrash (5 Mar 2015)

Ah well, I got a phone call yesterday afternoon, go into hospital on Monday 4th may and operation on the 5th , just hope they don't cancel again .


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Mar 2015)

roadrash said:


> Ah well, I got a phone call yesterday afternoon, go into hospital on Monday 4th may and operation on the 5th , just hope they don't cancel again .


Fingers crossed.


----------



## roadrash (22 Apr 2015)

Pre op tomorrow, hoping all goes to plan.


----------



## welsh dragon (22 Apr 2015)

roadrash said:


> Pre op tomorrow, hoping all goes to plan.




I hope everything goes well for you. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## DooDah (22 Apr 2015)

Good luck to you, I hope everything goes to plan


----------



## roadrash (23 Apr 2015)

pre op this morning , bloods taken, ecg done , various tests and a chat about the operation itself on 5th may, apparently i will be having three procedures .
1, facetectomy
2, removal of two ( not 3 as first thought) discs 
3, fusion using rods and pedicle screws

been told to expect a 5 night stay in hospital, so expect lots of inane babble and totally meaningless posts to relieve the boredom. ( yes i know, no change there then )


----------



## Pat "5mph" (23 Apr 2015)

Good luck @roadrash hope all goes well! 
Post all you like, @classic33 never sleeps


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2015)

roadrash said:


> Hmm maybe a new username


Rusty!


----------



## ayceejay (23 Apr 2015)

What courage, unbelievable and still thinking about riding a bike I am not sure whether to be inspired or humbled.There is no way the bastards will wear this guy down


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Good luck @roadrash hope all goes well!
> Post all you like, @classic33 never sleeps


Nowt since 22:02, yesterday. He'll be asleep.

He'll be on recharge as well as his handset now.


----------



## roadrash (24 Apr 2015)

The best bit is the exercise recommended for post surgery

1, walking.......we all do that anyway
2, swimming..... i cant swim
3 CYCLING.....   although gently at first


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2015)

I hope it goes well...going to be sore (to say the least), so take all the pain meds they offer which will also distract from the boredom!


----------



## roadrash (24 Apr 2015)

thanks @vickster , apparently i will have a pca morphine pump which i will not be scared to use.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2015)

roadrash said:


> thanks @vickster , apparently i will have a pca morphine pump which i will not be scared to use.


Ah good. When I had my back op, way back in 1993, they injected it all manually...my thighs were like pin cushions what with the morphone and anti nausea injections to counteract the side effects. 

I basically didn't wake up for 2 or 3 days after mine, they get you up and about more quickly nowadays, mine was a 'simple' decompression and discectomy. The opiates and lack of activity were not good for erm bodily functions, so I'm sure they'll keep an eye on that too


----------



## roadrash (24 Apr 2015)

hmm... been on opiates ( mainly fentanyl ) for 4 years now so im familiar with bodily functions, or should i say lack of.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Apr 2015)

Hope the Op goes well.


----------



## classic33 (24 Apr 2015)

See @Pat "5mph", he comes on now, not during the night.


----------



## roadrash (24 Apr 2015)

i expect i may be be around more at night after 5th may


----------



## roadrash (4 May 2015)

ah well 10.30, time to ring the hospital to check the bed is still available.


----------



## roadrash (4 May 2015)

And it is, so admitted this afternoon , op tomorrow, *2*4hours from now i could be bionic


----------



## Scoosh (4 May 2015)

ayceejay said:


> What courage, unbelievable and still thinking about riding a bike I am not sure whether to be inspired or humbled.There is no way the bastards will wear this guy down


This ^ ^ ^

All the best RR !


----------



## roadrash (4 May 2015)

Surgeon just been to see me, I'm first to go to theatre in the morning, so at least there will be no hanging about


----------



## vickster (4 May 2015)

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## cosmicbike (4 May 2015)

vickster said:


> Good luck for tomorrow


+1 to that^^


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2015)

Oh well ,the time has come,back in a few hours, I hope.


----------



## Scoosh (5 May 2015)

[Waits nervously ...   ]


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2015)

All dome feeling more than a little groggy and fekin sore, going back sleep thanks f,or you well washes


----------



## Mrs M (5 May 2015)

Just saw this. 
Hope all went well and wishing you a good recovery.
You've just joined th "bionic" club.
Best wishes x


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2015)

Thank you all, op went as well as they hoped , my back feels like I've been battered with a baseball bat
They are Hoping to have me at least standing tomorrow, dreading them taking this morphine pump away,,, one thing I've just asked them about , I thought my glasses were dirty, they not I keep getting blurred vision, awaiting a response


----------



## Scoosh (5 May 2015)

Amazing that you are sufficiently _compus mentus_ to come and tell us all about it ! 

Best Wishes for a mega-speedy recovery, with minimum pain and back on the bike** sooner than anticipated ! 


**maybe I should have said 'a return to the bike ... '


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 May 2015)

Speedy recovery @roadrash!


----------



## Keith Oates (6 May 2015)

Hope the pain goes quickly @roadrash and home will quickly follow.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2015)

Feeling awful this morning really painful , morphine pump getting some hammer this morning. Right leg is rather weak with constant pins and needles all the way down but strangely not in my foot I had exped that to go efter the pressure on the nerve was released but doc says nerve is severely damaged and will take a while to repair itself .
It looks like gods waiting room with the other 5 elderly patients, if snoring was an Olympic sport then every one of them would be a gold medalist .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 May 2015)

Still thinking of you. Reading this with trepidation  .
Keep hitting the morphine.
Best wishes and hoping you got some rest last night?


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Feeling awful this morning really painful , morphine pump getting some hammer this morning. Right leg is rather weak with constant pins and needles all the way down but strangely not in my foot I had exped that to go efter the pressure on the nerve was released but doc says nerve is severely damaged and will take a while to repair itself .
> It looks like gods waiting room with the other 5 elderly patients, if snoring was an Olympic sport then every one of them would be a gold medalist .


It was a bit like that when I had my leg repaired, the ward was full of hip replacement patients (some of them not so patient) for both operations with only a few of us under 60.


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2015)

They just took my morphine pump away  buggers,didn't sleep until about 4:30 and got woke up at six, doc been wants to try get me on my feet for a standing xray. Today or. If to painful or leg too weak then try again tomorrow.


----------



## vickster (6 May 2015)

You have my sympathies. When I had my op 20 years ago, they didn't get me up for 5 days IIRC! I was pretty much sedated for 2 or 3 days

I was 20 up in Harrogate (with my Southern accent), I was beautifully mothered by all the older ladies having their hips and knees done. The Consultant who operated is actually a very old friend of my parents so the patients were amused by that too


----------



## andytheflyer (6 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Feeling awful this morning really painful , morphine pump getting some hammer this morning. Right leg is rather weak with constant pins and needles all the way down but strangely not in my foot I had exped that to go efter the pressure on the nerve was released but doc says nerve is severely damaged and will take a while to repair itself .
> It looks like gods waiting room with the other 5 elderly patients, if snoring was an Olympic sport then every one of them would be a gold medalist .



Been there, done that, both lumbar and cervical ends. It _*will*_ get better, but you'll probably not feel like running a marathon for a couple of months.

It does take time though - and not just a couple of weeks.


----------



## Scoosh (6 May 2015)

Well Done @roadrash ! Can't be much wrong with you - you're still posting on CC ... 

Any surgery is an internal mechanical invasion of your body, so how much more the major kind you have just had ? 

You will recover, things will get better and you'll have some stories to tell and some scars to back them up (pun intentional ).
We're all watching, reading and sympathising with great interest - and very glad it is you  and not us ... 

More Best Wishes and GWS


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2015)

Your right how I feel now I wish I hadn't bothered,can't believe how good I felt when I awoke yesterday but now that all the drugs have worn off, I can honestly say I have never felt anything like it.
Thank you for all your good wishes , they are appreciated.


----------



## vickster (6 May 2015)

I am sure they will give you pain meds as needed. Just don't want you getting hooked on the hard stuff, hence removal of the pump. I found diazepam to be beneficial as a muscle relaxant.

It's not surprising it hurts, they've cut muscle, messed around with nerves and bones. Orthopaedics is pretty brutal, that's why they knock you out!

It will be worth it in the end for sure


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2015)

@vickster thanks for your reassurances its appreciated actually that goes for all of you
THANK YOU


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Your right how I feel now I wish I hadn't bothered,can't believe how good I felt when I awoke yesterday but now that all the drugs have worn off, I can honestly say I have never felt anything like it.
> Thank you for all your good wishes , they are appreciated.


We always cancelled any visitors that tried to come the day after the op. It was always the worst day for me and you are really putting me off what is ahead of me next week you know... 
I am sure we will both be better off for it in the end, it is just right now for you it does not feel like it and I suspect I will be saying exactly the same thing this time next week as well. Pre-op tomorrow, just hoping my rattling goes away! (my chest is not rattling but sounding like I have just taken my saline nebuliser right now which is not good news!)

I did look up what was going on for the surgery and then decided against it. My surgeon has already told me he expects it to take a day longer for recovery for me


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn It will all be worth it in the end, ( I hope ) I just can't believe I felt fine yesterday compared to now well huge difference I'm sure you will be in good hands and well looked after, good luck tomorrow


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn It will all be worth it in the end, ( I hope ) I just can't believe I felt fine yesterday compared to now well huge difference I'm sure you will be in good hands and well looked after, good luck tomorrow


Here's hoping you feel better tomorrow as well. I have found it is always the crunch day after a big op. 
Also when physio try to move you, make sure you have had some morphine about 45 minutes beforehand. Try to arrange it this way, life is much less painful that way. I will tell physio I am not doing what they want until 45mins to an hour after I have had pain relief so that it has had time to take effect. Luckily the hospital I am going to is a really small one, so I already know the staff and they know me...


----------



## raleighnut (6 May 2015)

vickster said:


> I am sure they will give you pain meds as needed. Just don't want you getting hooked on the hard stuff, hence removal of the pump. I found diazepam to be beneficial as a muscle relaxant.
> 
> It's not surprising it hurts, they've cut muscle, messed around with nerves and bones. Orthopaedics is pretty brutal, that's why they knock you out!
> 
> It will be worth it in the end for sure


When I went in for my second operation to remove the pin, drill out the inside of my femur and insert a bigger pin I was offered the option of having it done under an epidural......................................................................I declined.


----------



## vickster (6 May 2015)

They do knee replacements without GA...that involves sawing the ends off bones!!!


----------



## andytheflyer (6 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Your right how I feel now I wish I hadn't bothered,can't believe how good I felt when I awoke yesterday but now that all the drugs have worn off, I can honestly say I have never felt anything like it.
> Thank you for all your good wishes , they are appreciated.



Oddly enough, having had both ends of my spine done (and spent 6 weeks on my back when the cervical job went off-plan), by far the most painful experience was an innocuous clean out of my right shoulder 2 years ago, in and out in a day, no problem, no pain. Until 10 days later when, within 30 mins, I went from asleep to screaming, and an hour later being admitted to hospital for the next 17 days. Infection in the shoulder joint. Now _*that*_ hurt! Morphine on demand for the next week. Spinal surgery, doddle! Titanium plates and bone grafts included. Forget swimming. Boring. Get that recumbent ordered. You know you want to.


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2015)

Your right about the recumbent , I do want to but I will have to do a bit of saving up first.
Right now I will be happy with standing and walking


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Right now I will be happy with standing and walking


so you have achieved stages 1 & 2*?

*Lying down and sitting up.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I did look up what was going on for the surgery and then decided against it. My surgeon has already told me he expects it to take a day longer for recovery for me


Definitely don't do that............I watched the op for plating a collar bone.........fortunately after the event or I probably wouldn't have gone ahead!

Hope it all goes well for you Emma.


----------



## roadrash (6 May 2015)

I can lie down and stand up ,sitting is a definate no, not for more than a minute or two, they tell me this is normal due to the position I was in for 6 hours during surgery and that it will get easier, I bloody hope so .
Feeling sleepy now so ......zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mrs M (6 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> I can lie down and stand up ,sitting is a definate no, not for more than a minute or two, they tell me this is normal due to the position I was in for 6 hours during surgery and that it will get easier, I bloody hope so .
> Feeling sleepy now so ......zzzzzzzzzzzzz


Get some sleep.
You're body's just had a major trauma.
Good night.


----------



## cosmicbike (6 May 2015)

Hi @roadrash , glad to hear things went well, and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2015)

Just had a session with the physical terrorist, he said if my xray is OK and he can teach me to go up and down stairs on crutches then I'm good to go I have my fingers , toes and eyes crossed for this afternoon


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Just had a session with the physical terrorist, he said if my xray is OK and he can teach me to go up and down stairs on crutches then I'm good to go I have my fingers , toes and eyes crossed for this afternoon


Good luck. Hospitals are great when you need them, but you can't beat being back in your own home.


----------



## arch684 (7 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Just had a session with the physical terrorist, he said if my xray is OK and he can teach me to go up and down stairs on crutches then I'm good to go I have my fingers , toes and eyes crossed for this afternoon


Pay attention to what your told about going up and down stairs.I fell down my stairs on crutches,burst the stitches in my knee and broke my wrist.I was left hobbling about on one crutch looking like long john silver,only thing missing was a parrot


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2015)

arch684 said:


> Pay attention to what your told about going up and down stairs.I fell down my stairs on crutches,burst the stitches in my knee and broke my wrist.I was left hobbling about on one crutch looking like long john silver,only thing missing was a parrot



Wish I hadn't read that, I know I shouldn't , but laughing hurts like hell ,


----------



## andytheflyer (7 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Just had a session with the physical terrorist, he said if my xray is OK and he can teach me to go up and down stairs on crutches then I'm good to go I have my fingers , toes and eyes crossed for this afternoon



I remember that bit well! The physios decided that I was a complete numbskull with the crutches, and more likely to do more damage, so they just launched me at the parallel bars until I could do 10m on my own. Then I had to show them that I could get down onto the floor and up again, and then up and down a flight of stairs, and they'd let me out. Believe me, after 6 weeks flat on my back that was more of a challenge than I'd expect to face riding Mt Ventoux in a headwind, and then the Stelvio, and all the rest of the classic climbs in one day.

Was very pleased when they told me I could go home. But come back soon to start the rehab....... That's when the pain really started!

Hope you're looking forward to that bit!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2015)

will you lot please shut up about the pain....someone has yet to face this all in a couple of days time! 

@roadrash I'm pleased for you but don't be surprised if it is tomorrow before you get out!
They have me scheduled for a Saturday release!


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2015)

Yeah I know I would be very surprised if I go home today, they have managed to get my pain under control, for which I am grateful, and I have been up and about with crutches. All be it very wobbly and painful still waiting to go to xray, everything seems to take hours here.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2015)

wait til they tell you you can't go home without having had some blood tests done. that was pulled on me last summer. I was not even meant to be on that ward, but was because of a bed issue. they then decided that ward rules applied to me despite me not being in for a cardio op, (I was in for a urinary op) and I had to have the blood tests done and the results come back before I was discharged. A day case with a 7am admittance suddenly became an overnight stay and I didn't get off the ward until 7pm the next evening!


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2015)

Well they just had me on the stairs, he's happy for me to go depending on this xray that I'm still waiting to go for.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2015)

another x-ray? I thought you had had one already?
I'm just waiting for the private ambulance to turn up to take me to my pre-op assessment...


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2015)

No just the one but I. Was told first thing this morning that I was going for xray in the next hour, I've just been for it 

Good luck with the pre-op


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2015)

Ah well another night in here it is then,


----------



## The Jogger (7 May 2015)

that's crap, did the xray get done?


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2015)

Yeah but docs not looked at it .not to worry another night with farting, snoring crew


----------



## andytheflyer (7 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Yeah but docs not looked at it .not to worry another night with farting, snoring crew



.....and another exciting, varied and fulfilling breakfast. Cold toast, factory processed jam, and coffee that even an American would think too weak......

Hope you escape tomorrow!


----------



## roadrash (7 May 2015)

How do they do that with the toast , its always well toasted but so soggy. But strangely tasty


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2015)

Rough night, horrible sciatic leg pain , worse than ever,how can that be when surgeon tells me the nerves are no longer trapped


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Rough night, horrible sciatic leg pain , worse than ever,how can that be when surgeon tells me the nerves are no longer trapped


inflammation from the OP. It will be worse for me because I can't have anti-inflammatory drugs such as ibuprofen.


----------



## vickster (8 May 2015)

Or the nerves are just battered from being trapped as well as swelling everywhere. Your spine has been roundly assaulted, it's all going to hurt for a while unfortunately


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2015)

I dont know how you cope honestly, i think we need an Unlike button needed for that post if you know what I mean.


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2015)

Ye


vickster said:


> Or the nerves are just battered from being trapped as well as swelling everywhere. Your spine has been roundly assaulted, it's all going to hurt for a while unfortunately


Yeah but i think I'm a big wuss , seriously I know what you mean , I think I under estimated just how painful it would be, hopefully it will all be worth it in time.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Ye
> 
> Yeah but i think I'm a big wuss , seriously I know what you mean , I think I under estimated just how painful it would be, *hopefully it will all be worth it in time*.



everyone tells me it should be... I hope to someone that it is the case!




roadrash said:


> I dont know how you cope honestly, i think we need an Unlike button needed for that post if you know what I mean.


I know what you mean. I think that is why I have ben given an extra night. Op on Monday, and they are not expecting me to leave until Saturday at the earliest. I will be using the diazepam... and it will be on my notes from the word go so I don't have to wait for either my surgeon or the duty dr to prescribe it and then the nursing staff dispense it.


----------



## vickster (8 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Ye
> 
> Yeah but i think I'm a big wuss , seriously I know what you mean , I think I under estimated just how painful it would be, hopefully it will all be worth it in time.


I had a back op 20 years ago, a 'simple' discectomy and decompression, the post op pain was horrible, probably mainly from the 6" incision as well as the battering. I've been pretty much fine since despite not exactly being kind to myself 

Hang in there  Focus on getting better, and remember how awful it was before the op and why you had it


----------



## Scoosh (8 May 2015)

Thinking of you and your pain issues @roadrash - keep looking ahead to where you _will_ get to ('cos you're a stubborn CC cyclist ) and remember what Muhammed Ali said:
"I hated every minute of traning but I said Don't quit ! Suffer now and live the rest of your life as a champion !"

Take Care. GWS


----------



## andytheflyer (8 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Rough night, horrible sciatic leg pain , worse than ever,how can that be when surgeon tells me the nerves are no longer trapped



That's fairly normal. Your body has had a major invasion and it's telling you all about it. When the air ace Douglas Bader had a leg amputated he said he could still feel the toes on the leg he'd lost. The nerves take a while to settle down.

If I only learned one thing from my 2 back ops it was that I was no longer an invincible rugby-playing mass of bone and muscle, but I was an older car that needed listening to for the rattle and creaks that mean a bit of oil is needed somewhere, or a bolt tightening.

I promise you that if all went well in surgery, it will all calm down in a few days and you'll feel fine very quickly. Life may not be quite the same, but you've just had a de-coke, a re-bore and a new set of tyres, they all need bedding in! As we get older, we need to take more notice of how we feel and how we perform. We can't just barge our way through life and expect our bodies no longer to complain.  Especially the blokes amongst us. The ladies seem to be more attentive to their bodies.


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2015)

Your absolutely right Andy, it is gonna take time for the nerves to heal as others have said its all part of a healing process and I will have to be a patient patient and not to expect miracles, I guess I didn't realise just how big a deal the surgery was, ....I do now.


----------



## vickster (8 May 2015)

You did say in one of your early posts to expect a 6-9 month recovery time, so don;t try to push it yet, get a good physio on board and take it slow and steady. Surgical recovery is often a marathon not a sprint


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (8 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Your absolutely right Andy, it is gonna take time for the nerves to heal as others have said its all part of a healing process and I will have to be a patient patient and not to expect miracles, I guess I didn't realise just how big a deal the surgery was, ....I do now.


I know it probably sounds selfish, but you are really helping me here. It is giving me an idea on what to expect. I know it is a big op and a big deal, I know I will also probably be cursing and complaining this time next week as well, but what you are posting is really helping me a lot. Sorry but you are helping me an enormous amount. I am just hoping this settle down as quickly as the surgeon suggests they will.

Best wishes to you and hope the pain settles down for you soon.


----------



## andytheflyer (8 May 2015)

roadrash said:


> Your absolutely right Andy, it is gonna take time for the nerves to heal as others have said its all part of a healing process and I will have to be a patient patient and not to expect miracles, I guess I didn't realise just how big a deal the surgery was, ....I do now.



Spot on. Spinal surgery_* is*_ a big deal - I absolutely didn't appreciate it at the time - aged 55 I was still 21 (ish..). But we get over it, or most of it!


----------



## Scoosh (8 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I know it probably sounds selfish, but you are really helping me here. It is giving me an idea on what to expect. I know it is a big op and a big deal, I know I will also probably be cursing and complaining this time next week as well, but what you are posting is really helping me a lot. Sorry but you are helping me an enormous amount. I am just hoping this settle down as quickly as the surgeon suggests they will.
> 
> Best wishes to you and hope the pain settles down for you soon.


... and for you, too SNSSO !


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2015)

roadrash is home


----------



## roadrash (8 May 2015)

Huge thanks for all your support ,


----------



## andytheflyer (8 May 2015)

Well done. Bet that feels good!


----------



## roadrash (9 May 2015)

Stairs are proving a little interesting , but yeah its good to be home


----------



## roadrash (8 Jun 2016)

well im still having issues with leg pain and numbness in my right leg , i have been for my 12 month follow up appointment, after studying the xrays he says that there isnt any where near the amount of bone growth ( bone graft done at time of surgery) over the metal work that he would expect to see, so scan booked for 12.30 tomorrow and discuss options depending on scan results.

I really dont fancy surgery again


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Jun 2016)

I can't help, but I hope it's a positive result tomorrow.


----------



## Katherine (8 Jun 2016)

cosmicbike said:


> I can't help, but I hope it's a positive result tomorrow.


Yes, let's hope the bone growth is just slower than average rather than coming to a stop.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2016)

Get on the Vitamin D mega dose tablets and calcium. I hit those after the spinal fracture. You'll know a lot more from a CT scan as xrays aren't anything like as detailed.

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## raleighnut (8 Jun 2016)

My leg is still not right after 2 3/4 yrs.


----------



## Stephenite (8 Jun 2016)

Good luck.


----------

